# Friends funeral.



## fiftyish (Oct 6, 2010)

Just got back from my mate's funeral.
He died after being hit on the head with a tennis ball. 
It was a lovely service.


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanks Tommy :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

:lol:


----------

